# Queries regarding Ubuntu 8.10



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

I was a SUSE man till now but SUSE 11 turned out to be a P.I.T.A for me so jumped to the "yellower" pastures of Ubuntu. Installed it last night and already loving it even more than Windows. This is the "Linux Effect"  Once u go Black u never go back 
Man Network setup was even easier than XP. I'm even making this post from Ubuntu itself. No troubles even while accessing my NTFS Window partitions. No need of that NTFS -3g package to mount them and access them like in SUSE.
Now I want to know a few things about it:
It was running in 1024x768 res and as soon as I changed it 1360x768, my screen's native res., it shifted to the left! How to adjust the screen? Can't do it from the screen's menu coz believe me when I say this, there is no option to do so. Tell me the where are the options to adjust screen's position, its not there where I changed the res.
Also i downloaded the ATi 8.12 drivers for Linux foe my HD4850 and I got a .run file. How to install these drivers?

Nobody knows the answer???


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Also i downloaded the ATi 8.12 drivers for Linux foe my HD4850 and I got a .run file. How to install these drivers?


Po, welcome to the Ubuntu world 

My nVidia drivers also come in a .run file. What I do is boot into console (the installer says that it has to be run from a console, ie, no KDE, Gnome etc.), and type "sudo ./nVidia.run". It installs the driver modules, reboot and everything is ready.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 13, 2008)

```
sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
```


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

even in Windows when u change the screen res. the monitor display layout gets displaced. Adjust it with ur monitor menu buttons, not from inside OS.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

The screen shift also occurs in my desktop but when I change the resolution after some time or after some rebooting it gets right. Dont know the solution why it happens and how to correct it. I correct it by by my randeom fluke.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

present monitors can remember screen positions for different resolutions, after they r first set. even then sometimes it may get reset.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

I installed my ATi drivers(8.11) on Open SUSE 11 and after a reboot, I wasn't able to get into GUI mode as my screen always showed "No Signal" message. Ctrl+Alt+F1 allowed me to work through text terminals but other issues like of sound and LAN drivers were getting on my nerves so I jumped the friggin' OS. Now I don't want to do the same with Ubuntu. Moreover the drivers this time is 8.12
My screen is a LCD TV so no buttons on the screen to adjust the shifting issue, hence need a way to correct it from the OS itself.
Hey, this is what I did, now tell me is it all OK or did I do something wrong, again?

```
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ pwd
/home/rudra
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ ls
ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run  Pictures
Desktop                                   Public
Documents                                 realtek-linux-audiopack-5.01.tar.bz2
Examples                                  Templates
Music                                     Videos
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ sh ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run 
Created directory fglrx-install.Bh7930
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.561............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
==================================================
 ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
==================================================
Detected configuration:
Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
X Server: X.Org 7.4 
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.Bh7930
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ aticonfig
The program 'aticonfig' can be found in the following packages:
 * xorg-driver-fglrx
 * xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
bash: aticonfig: command not found
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ aticonfig --initial
The program 'aticonfig' can be found in the following packages:
 * xorg-driver-fglrx
 * xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
bash: aticonfig: command not found
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ aticonfig --initial -f
The program 'aticonfig' can be found in the following packages:
 * xorg-driver-fglrx
 * xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
```


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

LCDs have buttons sidewise or bottom or back to be more appealing........look carefully


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude, its a LCD TV, only button it has is of Power, Volume,Channel and Menu. Thing is that to be able to change it manually from screen, the screen must detect the input as PC input which it does not from day 1 so can't do anything from there.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

check in the synaptic package manager itself if there is a ATi driver specific for ubuntu, if then installing it will be better. 

btw...even if u can't use the buttons of the LCD, then u can change this using ur ATi driver interface.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

There was a ATi specific package and I installed it successfully. It required a reboot and after doing so now the same thing has happened which happened with me in SUSE 11. Now the screen goes blank after booting giving No Signal error. it is giving so coz my screen is getting input which it doesn't supports. How can I make Ubuntu boot into the res. I want it to? My screen supports following res only 800x600,1024x768,1280x768,1360x768 all @60Hz Refresh rate. Please help soon dudes.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 14, 2008)

I think thats not the problem with drivers and is a problem with screen alignment. If you use windows then it shows as Plug n Play monitor and if shown it shows Samsung Sync master too. Check this in linux too that solves the problem I think. The monitor type is just not able to detect the type of your LCD.
What's your LCD model number?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 14, 2008)

Lemme tell u one thing more, when the Ubuntu boots, for a second the screen flashes and I'm able to catch a glimpse of the Ubuntu's boot screen complete with logo and progress bar but the very next moment No signal error pops up. My LCD TV is Samsung Bordeaux L26R7 HD Ready TV. Sachin suggested me to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but when I opened the file in vi through text mode, not numerical values were present in it, just some character data showing screen configured. How can I uninstall the Ati drivers or better yet, change the res to my liking? Is there no way to pass resolution as parameter during booting i.e. when we've to select between Ubuntu and Windows?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

After you execute the .run file, look for the aticonfig command (It must probably extract somewhere into the same directory). What you're doing is running a non-existent command. To run a local program (Not in binary paths) you HAVE to prefix *./* or use a *sh* command to run it, just like you did with your .run file.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 15, 2008)

Bole to? After I do sh ATi<crap>.run, I also did aticonfig --initial -f but it said it wasn't a valid command, what r u telling me to do?


----------



## User Name (Dec 15, 2008)

I am installing ubuntu 8.10 on f drive(using install inside windows option). It has about 9GB free out of 20GB. It has some other files too. Will all files on f drive viewable in XP after installing ubuntu? Also will prog. install on f drive in XP work or not?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Am asking you to _locate_ a file (a program, rather) _named_ aticonfig after you run the .run file and run it just like you ran the .run file.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 16, 2008)

Qwerty bhai, I repaired my X Server from Recovery mode to revert back to old status.
I did the sh ati<xyz>.run again and got this.

```
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ sh ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run 
Created directory fglrx-install.F29254
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.561............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
==================================================
 ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
==================================================
Detected configuration:
Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
X Server: X.Org 7.4 
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.F29254
```
Now u tell me where to search for aticonfig file as I searched the entire File system using Linux's built in search option but couldn't find one.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 16, 2008)

qwerty is just telling you to search for the file and run it


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I found the file but dunno how to run it as it is not running by that method, may be coz I've apt-get updating in background. Anyways check the screeny for the files I found and tell me how to change their permissions as simple chmod isn't working and moreover tell me how to run 'em?
*www.mediafire.com/?1km3ndclimd

OK, This is my second post and sorry for being a dumbfcuk, but managed to find the aticonfig file and read its options but when I tried to run it and this happened:

```
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ cd /usr/bin
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:/usr/bin$ aticonfig --list-adapters
* 0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series

* - Default adapter
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:/usr/bin$ aticonfig --initial
Uninitialised file found, configuring.
Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:/usr/bin$ aticonfig --initial -f
Uninitialised file found, configuring.
Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:/usr/bin$ aticonfig --resolution=1360x768
No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:/usr/bin$
```
Now what to do?

This is my xorg.conf file Since aticonfig command isn't working, what can I change here?

```
rudra@rudra-testubuntu:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```
Under Accessories, I'm getting ATI CCC but it doesn't runs and gives following error message:
*www.mediafire.com/?mbzglgitkil

What to do? 

I installed the GPU drivers again through the instructions given ath their Wiki. Now my xorg.conf looks like this:

```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
    Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
    Option        "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
    Option        "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
    Option        "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
    Driver      "fglrx"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
    Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
    Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
    DefaultDepth     24
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Tell me what fields to change as again now I'm getting no signal error after booting.

Can anyone help me out on this matter? Where have all the brothers gone?


----------



## manistar (Dec 19, 2008)

I need to install VLC in ubuntu,
i dont have internet at home other than my airtel gprs.
how can i download from browsing centre and instal in my system


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 19, 2008)

^^without internet Ubuntu is a h3ll


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2008)

^^yeah


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 20, 2008)

Koi meri posts ka bhi answer dega kya?


----------

